# 3 Wire 2 Circuit Sockets



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

confused x 2 said:


> I have a question about lamp sockets. My wife and I do craft fairs and I have added a new item. I take 1/2 gallon whiskey bottles and drill a hole in the back and fill the bottle with Christmas lights and a bulb on the cap. I think they will sell very good. My wife picked up a few lamps at the local thrift store that I used the "guts" out of. They had sockets that had 3 terminals because they had a light in the body in addition to the bulb. They worked great because I could wire the Christmas lights and bulb the same way. I seem to be having a hard time finding sockets like this. I have tried Lowe's and Home Depot and all they have is 3 way sockets. I just tried a 3 way socket and it was a total fail. Question is, is my terminology correct with a 3 wire 2 circuit socket and does anybody have a link were I could get some at a good price. Thanks and sorry to be so long winded.





Please go to the D I Y chatroom with this question.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The Admin and Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

This thread has been closed.


----------

